# What the hell kinda scam is this!?



## sherryberry (Dec 31, 2017)

[video]http://www.businessinsider.com/chelsea-miller-knives-how-to-make-a-custom-chefs-knife-mario-batali-2017-12[/video]

Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? How do these cost $800!?


----------



## kevpenbanc (Dec 31, 2017)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...-Times-article-on-a-new-Brooklyn-custom-maker


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 31, 2017)

As I have said before, I wouldn't buy one of her knives, but I would buy her a cup of coffee... so I might explain how an actual chef's knife needs to be.. But in all honesty she's a complete joke, who makes modern art and not functional tools.


----------



## Ucmd (Dec 31, 2017)

Has anyone here done a review of one of her knives? Curious if anyone open the forum owns one of her pieces.


----------



## Matus (Dec 31, 2017)

I thing we had a few discussions on Chelsea Miller already and I am not sure there is anything more to say.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 31, 2017)

As long as no one here has ever used one we cant say for sure theyre trash..... overpriced? Yes. And so are a lot of other knives


----------



## bryan03 (Dec 31, 2017)

at the moment when you have to add a thigh to show a knife, it is because we have missed something essential.
it's like posting 15 pictures of the wood of the handle before showing the blade, it's because we missed something again 

sorry for the google translate english.... happy new year


----------



## StonedEdge (Dec 31, 2017)

She's a scam


----------



## Matus (Dec 31, 2017)

I would love to hear some opinions from our female members. Where is TheCaptain when you need her


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm here. Fact is when I started getting into kitchen knives I tried REALLY hard to find female Smith's so I could support their craft. Couldn't find one whom I felt was even a half decent value for the money compared to what the dudes were producing.

Yea, found her site. Her profiles make me stabby and she seems gimmicky to me. Also don't like the fact that she uses sex to sell her product. So her stuff is not for me.

BUT she is able to produce useable blades. And some dudes use sex to sell as well (remember open shirt dude with sword in Dragon's claws)?

So who am I to judge? If others like her work and she's ok with her marketing to so be it. I just don't think she realizes it may not have the effect she wanted.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 31, 2017)

AND as we've seen how machismo the knife world is I'll


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 31, 2017)

Even five her props for sticking it out when I'm sure she gets tonnes of grief.


----------



## TheCaptain (Dec 31, 2017)

give her props. Stupid phone.


----------



## LucasFur (Dec 31, 2017)

After seeing the photo I'd use that knife for all sorts of cutting styles. Probably good as a daily cutter or hammer where you can just cut all over the house. The is that knife where you can tap it on the kitchen counter cutting board or when you want give it a good thrashing on the wall to put in some nails for a picture frame. Make sure to keep her lubed because it's carbon steel. i love me some nice shapely knives. :bliss::spin chair::doublethumbsup:


----------



## jessf (Dec 31, 2017)

Her small knives with the wizard wand like handles are nicely proportioned. I believe they are steak knives.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 31, 2017)

TheCaptain said:


> I'm here. Fact is when I started getting into kitchen knives I tried REALLY hard to find female Smith's so I could support their craft. Couldn't find one whom I felt was even a half decent value for the money compared to what the dudes were producing.
> 
> Yea, found her site. Her profiles make me stabby and she seems gimmicky to me. Also don't like the fact that she uses sex to sell her product. So her stuff is not for me.
> 
> ...



I think Chelsea Miller and Orchard Steel get the most press.... because: well.... Brooklyn, Hipster etc. Moriah (spelling) is probably a better maker, but I doubt shell make you a Nakiri, she sticks to what she always did.

What about DeRosier? Those knives look pretty good to me. And theres this young girl in Australia who makes knives in her dads shop. Tharvalley Forge or something like that?


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 31, 2017)

Could always pick up a Jessica Burke, I have 3 of hers now and they are great little cutters, only beef I have is with the metal one of them is made out of (stupid 5160 steel). I really hope she gets into the business full time instead of as a hobby, her pops taught her well.


----------



## parbaked (Dec 31, 2017)

Vanessa Johnston is a young lady apprenticing with the DesRosiers and making some really fine blades up in Alaska.

The Tadafusa SLD knives, with the Chestnut handles, were designed with input from Fumie Shibata, a female industrial designer.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 31, 2017)

sherryberry said:


> [video]http://www.businessinsider.com/chelsea-miller-knives-how-to-make-a-custom-chefs-knife-mario-batali-2017-12[/video]
> 
> Am I the only one who thinks this is crazy? How do these cost $800!?



Good for her! Personally, her knives are not my cup of tealove or hate them, they're certainly distinctive. More than happy for an artisan knife maker getting press exposure and making a living from their craft. I don't subscribe to the "why her, and not another more deserving knife maker" innuendo I senseapologies if I've misinterpreted. She probably got to where she is from a combination of good knife making skills, a savvy use and understanding of social media, effective brand development, and knowing how to sell and put her product in front of the right people. Her success can only help the market for high end and handmade kitchen knives.

Regarding the cost of $800. An artisan charges what they can based on how coveted the product is, supply and demand, costs of materials, etc. There's a great deal of subjectivity at play.

IMHO, making the product is only one part of being an artist/artisan, getting the works out, being productive, selling and marketing, maintaining the nuances of brand integrity are also important aspects of being a knife maker.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 31, 2017)

I like the fact that she's repurposing materials and the knives look nice. I wouldn't want to use one but they'd be cool for someone who doesn't cook and is looking to "decorate" their kitchen.


----------



## Paraffin (Dec 31, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> I think Chelsea Miller and Orchard Steel get the most press.... because: well.... Brooklyn, Hipster etc.



Right, it's not just using sex appeal, it's also the Brooklyn angle -- artisan, one-of-a-kind handmade item, social media marketing, etc. Not only happening in Brooklyn but it seems to be a hub of sorts. Here's another one, a video promo for Phillips Lighting featuring Max Poglia:

[video=youtube;IDG-Kvl3x3c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDG-Kvl3x3c"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDG-Kvl3x3c[/video]


At least I can see some collector value in his designs. They have a sort of quasi-Middle Eastern look. Hang it on a wall if you don't cook with it. 

Note also the different philosophy at work here, when he says "No two items are the same." I think that's part of the hipster thing -- desiring something unique and individualistic as a fashion statement. 

Compare that to the way we talk about Japanese knives here. We understand that handmade knives will vary slightly from one to the next in a batch, but when you buy a knife from X maker, you want it to be consistent in matching reviews you've read about that knife. Not "one of a kind" unless it's a custom order.


----------



## Dave Martell (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 31, 2017)

Her knives look relatively worthless, but she looks pretty good


----------



## RDalman (Dec 31, 2017)

I googled "chelse miller knife review" and got "Chelsea Miller sells unforged, un-heat treated, unknown steel chef's knives".


----------



## Godslayer (Dec 31, 2017)

RDalman said:


> I googled "chelse miller knife review" and got "Chelsea Miller sells unforged, un-heat treated, unknown steel chef's knives".



so she takes scrap metal and grinds it into a knife like shape and charges what a premium maker would charge for a stunning monosteel knife... ***** hipsters


----------



## Andreu (Dec 31, 2017)

She repurpose horseshoe rasp. When you use her chef knife to cut a potato, its a 2-in-1 knife. It slices and grates at the same time. You can have some french fries along with some hash browns. &#128517;


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 31, 2017)

An $800 price tag is simply a result of supply and demand... and hey, you can even pay to cut in the waiting line to get your knife earlier. Don't take it personally; it's just business. 




RDalman said:


> I googled "chelse miller knife review" and got "Chelsea Miller sells unforged, un-heat treated, unknown steel chef's knives".



To be fair, her chef's knives are made from farrier's rasps, and I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt that she doesn't burn out the HT in her stock removal but I've been wrong plenty of times in my life before, especially when it comes to women... :O

I am still interested in seeing somebody who knows their way around a chef's knife review one of her knives. Supposedly chefs like Mario Batali own her knives, but I wonder if they actually use them. I think they are interesting as a rustic folk art kind of thing. More appealing to me than say Cut Brooklyn whose designs are aesthetically displeasing to me.


----------



## WiscoNole (Dec 31, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> Supposedly chefs like Mario Batali own her knives, but I wonder if they actually use them.


I'd bet my house that Mario Batali hasn't done a day's work in one of his restaurant kitchens in at least five years.


----------



## milkbaby (Dec 31, 2017)

alterwisser said:


> As long as no one here has ever used one we cant say for sure theyre trash..... overpriced? Yes. And so are a lot of other knives





Matus said:


> I thing we had a few discussions on Chelsea Miller already and I am not sure there is anything more to say.



I think it's sort of the nature of online forums...a lot of stuff gets discussed and the same discussions often reoccur.

The type of person who is active here is relatively unlikely to buy one of these knives, and it's unfortunate that we probably won't get a good review anytime soon. If I become a multimillionaire overnight, I'll buy one and report back...


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 31, 2017)

Regarding Chelsea Miller, here's a link that'll ruffle a few feathers.

The Best American-Made Chefs Knives Money Can Buy
https://gearpatrol.com/2017/05/31/summer-gear-guide-best-american-chefs-knives/

At the end of the day, people acquire/collect knives for different reasons and parameterssome might collect because of a knife makers reputation; utilitarian or performance based; steel type; a desire for modern/tradition/rustic design; patronage of an artisan; a coveted or rare knife; sublime craftsmanship and materials; a knife's provenance, etc.all of which are valid. I don't own, can't see myself buying a Chelsea Miller knifenot to my aesthetic tastebut do appreciate them as handmade objects and distinctive kitchen knives. 

The financial worth of a knife is determined by what the maker is willing to sell it for and what a buyer will pay. If it's overpriced, the market won't absorb it, it won't sell. If Chelsea Miller is able to sell her knivesshe's successfully identifies her audience and market. Simple.

From a marketing perspectiveknife makers use whatever hook they can. I.e. chef endorsements; lineage from five generations of knife makers; training under a notable maker; creative vision; using reclaimed materials, etc.

The more attention brought to handmade kitchen knives the betterit leads to a wider audience, more engagement and education. There's a correlation between media buzzi.e. press coverage on knife makersand commerce, which supports knife makers and dealers. Recognition of knife makers will perhaps attract more talent into the field. 

I remember the days when chefs got no recognition at all for their talents.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 31, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> To be fair, her chef's knives are made from farrier's rasps, and I'm going to give her the benefit of the doubt that she doesn't burn out the HT ...



yeah it s not that uncommon to re-purpose a file 
to make some kind of cutting tool around the shop (like a knife or chisel)

they should be hrc 58-60+ without too much hassle...
built in soft tang for handle etc..

Also, the vintage files = better steel than files you buy today.

the profiles are really the part that look 'counter-intuitive'
but.... kramer for example also looks a bit strange to me.


----------



## WildBoar (Dec 31, 2017)

HRC_64 said:


> the profiles are really the part that look 'counter-intuitive'
> but.... kramer for example also looks a bit strange to me.


At least Kramer has a reason for every one of the design elements in his blade shape/ profile -- and those reasons are based on his time working in pro kitchens.


----------



## OliverNuther (Dec 31, 2017)

Paraffin said:


> Note also the different philosophy at work here, when he says "No two items are the same." I think that's part of the hipster thing -- desiring something unique and individualistic as a fashion statement.



And therein lies one of lifes great mysteries; hipsters crave originality yet they all look the same.


----------



## Lazarus (Dec 31, 2017)

DitmasPork said:


> Regarding Chelsea Miller, here's a link that'll ruffle a few feathers.
> 
> The Best American-Made Chefs Knives Money Can Buy
> https://gearpatrol.com/2017/05/31/summer-gear-guide-best-american-chefs-knives/
> ...



It hurts my soul to see her trendy hipster dumpster fire knives put next to Bloodroot or Murrays blades.


----------



## alterwisser (Dec 31, 2017)

WiscoNole said:


> I'd bet my house that Mario Batali hasn't done a day's work in one of his restaurant kitchens in at least five years.



Oh, he has done work, it just didnt involve cooking [emoji23][emoji12][emoji85]


----------



## tsuriru (Jan 1, 2018)

So, apparently no one has used these knives but so many are very happy to chime in for the bash. Boredom? - possible but I think it goes deeper than that.


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 1, 2018)

No. They're just chunks of metal in vaguely the shape of knives. Zero thought goes into the design. It's a cash grab. If you can't see that...


----------



## tsuriru (Jan 1, 2018)

I can see lots of things...


----------



## DitmasPork (Jan 1, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> So, apparently no one has used these knives but so many are very happy to chime in for the bash. Boredom? - possible but I think it goes deeper than that.



+1. I find many of the comments to be somewhat disparaging, sexist, would rather see a more constructive critique from an educated perspective (from ones that've used them), and at least some comments supportive of a artisan knife maker finding some success. Blind bashing of a successful, independent knife makers work more of a turn off, than a way to expand the KKF audience.

Regarding design, there have been several comments saying that there are no good reasons for her knife profiles/designs. She's the knife maker/artisan, I'm sure she has perfectly valid reasons for designing knives the way she doessome might not agree which her approach/aesthetic, but she's the artisan, as Kiyoshi Kato and Murray Carter make knives that are a reflection of their practice, Chelsea Miller's knives are distinctively her ownand has earned a following. Lighten up.

I wish her continued successhappy new year 2018!


----------



## WiscoNole (Jan 1, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> So, apparently no one has used these knives but so many are very happy to chime in for the bash. Boredom? - possible but I think it goes deeper than that.



I don't need to use a knife with this profile to know it's worthless from a functionality standpoint. It's a mezzaluna with only one handle.


----------



## DamageInc (Jan 1, 2018)

Everything posted in this thread has been posted before.

A woman makes a poorly designed knife from a functional standpoint and charges money for it.

Users post about it being a poorly designed knife.

Other users insinuate that posting such opinions is sexism.

Rinse and repeat.

Please do us all a favor and search the forum before posting a new thread. It's tedious.


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 1, 2018)

This thread sums up our current times perfectly.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 1, 2018)

WiscoNole said:


> I don't need to use a knife with this profile to know it's worthless from a functionality standpoint. It's a mezzaluna with only one handle.



It certainly looks hard to clean after cutting something sticky. A far as I can tell, she mostly appeals to people with money that want to think they are saving the world by using knives made out of recycled rasps.


----------



## orangehero (Jan 1, 2018)

Soft bigotry of low expectations.


----------



## scott.livesey (Jan 1, 2018)

It is not a scam, these are real usable knives. If you look at other US custom makers, her prices are in line with other folks at the upper side. would I buy one, probably not because of the unknown steel she uses. she is an example of being in the right place at the right time with a unique item. I would enjoy reading a review of her knives by an owner.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2018)

scott.livesey said:


> It is not a scam, these are real usable knives. If you look at other US custom makers, her prices are in line with other folks at the upper side. would I buy one, probably not because of the unknown steel she uses. she is an example of being in the right place at the right time with a unique item. I would enjoy reading a review of her knives by an owner.


It may be difficult to read a review from an unbiased user. It seems no one actually uses her knives.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 1, 2018)

scott.livesey said:


> she is an example of being in the right place at the right time with a unique item.



It's not really that unique. Here's the first page of YouTube results with a search on "farrier rasp": 

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=farrier+rasp

Check out that page. There is almost nothing on horses, and lots of DIY amateur knife makers making farrier rasp knives. It's a well-known technique for using inexpensive steel removal where you get a cool, "free" pattern on the blade. She didn't invent this idea; there's nothing unique about her knives except for the weird curved profile. 

What's unique is leveraging the Brooklyn hipster thing as a marketing angle, and even that isn't unique (see that Poglia knife example I posted above).



> I would enjoy reading a review of her knives by an owner.



I would too, and I hope we see one. However, I'd want to read a review by someone who knew something about cooking, and the range of available kitchen knives. At this price, I don't think many knowledgeable knife enthusiasts are in the market. So it may be a while.


----------



## daveb (Jan 1, 2018)

This horse has been flogged many times.

Miller has created a niche market for artsy knives - they could be better designed and executed but that's not important to her or her customer base. Good on her for her success in creating and serving this market.


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2018)

daveb said:


> This horse has been flogged many times.
> 
> Miller has created a niche market for artsy knives - they could be better designed and executed but that's not important to her or her customer base. Good on her for her success in creating and serving this market.


Spot on Dave. I'm always, at the very least, impressed by someone who can find a relatively high degree of success while posessing no discernable talent. The Kardashians come to mind.


----------



## panda (Jan 1, 2018)

people actually buy this? lmao


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 1, 2018)

Noodle Soup said:


> ... saving the world by using knives made out of recycled rasps.



Maybe a decent ginger grater, 
that thing on the side?


----------



## dwalker (Jan 1, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Maybe a decent ginger grater,
> that thing on the side?


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0002B15E2/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Far cry from $800, most likely more useful.


----------



## rickg17 (Jan 1, 2018)

panda said:


> people actually buy this? lmao



Two thoughts... 

First, I doubt these are even intended to be used seriously but are likely bought as art objects. 

Second, I guarantee you that almost all normal people would look at the $800+ knives some of you buy and have the same reaction. After all, the $900 honyakis you all cream over don't cut 6x better than a modest $150 Tanaka or the like. I mean, look at BST - I routinely see people selling knives for well over $500 and saying that the knife was never used or used once... "People buy knives like that and then never use them??? LMAO" would be many peoples' reaction.


----------



## Bensbites (Jan 1, 2018)

Ok, I am new here and I will probably step in it with this post but I dont care. 

1) The only thing I want to hear about a maker is quality. I dont care if they are a man, woman, or kangaroo. If they make quality blades I am all ears. If several people try them and dont like the blades, I want to know. 

2) she may have found a niche, good for her. She might be selling art over function. Great. She might also have some magical convex grind. Sounds like no one here knows for sure. 

3) they are not my style or within my budget, but I will not trash her products without knowing facts about them.


----------



## panda (Jan 1, 2018)

actually the mizuno honyaki i had before cut 6x better than a $150 tanaka which i also owned at one point.


----------



## Paraffin (Jan 1, 2018)

Bensbites said:


> 1) The only thing I want to hear about a maker is quality. I dont care if they are a man, woman, or kangaroo. If they make quality blades I am all ears. If several people try them and dont like the blades, I want to know.
> 
> 2) she may have found a niche, good for her. She might be selling art over function. Great. She might also have some magical convex grind. Sounds like no one here knows for sure.
> 
> 3) they are not my style or within my budget, but I will not trash her products without knowing facts about them.



If you've spent a lot of years cooking in either a home or pro environment, and have some experience with knives appropriate for use in the kitchen, then it's possible to criticize a knife design without trying it.

Forget everything else -- the marketing, the price, the recent media exposure. Dig past all that in these forum posts, and you'll find comments that the design just isn't appropriate for cooking, and that's how it's being sold. You don't have to buy the knife to know that.


----------



## rickg17 (Jan 2, 2018)

panda said:


> actually the mizuno honyaki i had before cut 6x better than a $150 tanaka which i also owned at one point.



Honestly? I doubt it. I don't doubt that it was nicer to use, but slicing an onion, etc can only get so complex. Would most decent home cooks etc view it that way? 


Also, way to miss the point of that paragraph.


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 2, 2018)

We need to find 400 kkf forumites to kick in $2 each to buy one and then do a passaround! :knife:


----------



## panda (Jan 2, 2018)

that was meant to be tongue in cheek. i am one of those people that say LMAO when someone buys $500+ knife and never uses it. i'm just like, 'but why??' and also when they buy really ugly ones like all these flavor of the month 'customs' out there.


----------



## rickg17 (Jan 2, 2018)

panda said:


> that was meant to be tongue in cheek. i am one of those people that say LMAO when someone buys $500+ knife and never uses it. i'm just like, 'but why??' and also when they buy really ugly ones like all these flavor of the month 'customs' out there.



Dammit. Missed that (obviously).


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2018)

Am I the only one wondering why Devin Thomas doesnt use his sex appeal to sell knives the same way Chelsea Miller does? &#128512;


----------



## panda (Jan 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Am I the only one wondering why Devin Thomas doesnt use his sex appeal to sell knives the same way Chelsea Miller does? &#128512;



putting it in the hole


----------



## Matus (Jan 2, 2018)

Putting the potential issues regarding functionality, the pricing and the marketing aside - does someone around here actually considers her knives art?


----------



## hmansion (Jan 2, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> We need to find 400 kkf forumites to kick in $2 each to buy one and then do a passaround! :knife:



I was thinking this, too. After passarounds and subsequent reviews, put it on eBay and get everyones money back...that is if no one wants to keep it after trying it out.


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> Putting the potential issues regarding functionality, the pricing and the marketing aside - does someone around here actually considers her knives art?


"Art" is very subjective. There's a bunch of stuff our world renowned museum of contemporary art that makes me shudder and ask why?


TheCaptain said:


> give her props. Stupid phone.





LucasFur said:


> After seeing the photo I'd use that knife for all sorts of cutting styles. Probably good as a daily cutter or hammer where you can just cut all over the house. The is that knife where you can tap it on the kitchen counter cutting board or when you want give it a good thrashing on the wall to put in some nails for a picture frame. Make sure to keep her lubed because it's carbon steel. i love me some nice shapely knives. :bliss::spin chair::doublethumbsup:


----------



## LucasFur (Jan 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Am I the only one wondering why Devin Thomas doesnt use his sex appeal to sell knives the same way Chelsea Miller does? &#128512;



Don't know about Devin Thomas, but my gay friends have their favorite bears from forged in fire. But we should seriously keep this about the knives, even if they wouldn't make it past the first round of the TV show. IT WILL KEEEL.


----------



## Sharpchef (Jan 2, 2018)

This was my first forged knife ever  about 10years ago....






Not as pretty and functional as her `s but with Heattreatment  .....

I gave those things away for maybe 20... that was way overpriced...  ...

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## DevinT (Jan 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Am I the only one wondering why Devin Thomas doesnt use his sex appeal to sell knives the same way Chelsea Miller does? &#128512;




Ive tried for years. Its interesting watching how much attention women who make knives get in a predominantly male business. Theres a few really good ones out there. Always nice when they are around.

Hoss


----------



## DevinT (Jan 2, 2018)

panda said:


> putting it in the hole




Taking it out.

Hoss


----------



## Noodle Soup (Jan 2, 2018)

DevinT said:


> Ive tried for years. Its interesting watching how much attention women who make knives get in a predominantly male business. Theres a few really good ones out there. Always nice when they are around.
> 
> Hoss



Dee Hedges comes to mind. She certainly got plenty of attention a few years ago.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 2, 2018)

Haley DesRosiers is a master smith AND more attractive


----------



## Interapid101 (Jan 2, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Regarding Chelsea Miller, here's a link that'll ruffle a few feathers.
> 
> The Best American-Made Chefs Knives Money Can Buy
> https://gearpatrol.com/2017/05/31/summer-gear-guide-best-american-chefs-knives/
> ...



Great post and well stated.

The criticisms of Miller's work are valid, but the jealousy of her success is not.

Also there are quite a few posts in this thread that would make me feel unwelcome if I was female. That can't be a positive thing for the longevity of this forum.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2018)

There's a female knifemaker, that was previously on Naked & Afraid, that seems to have some skill in what she does. I've seen some of her YT vids and I can see that she has the ability to make her mark in this field, can't recall her name. She doesn't make kitchen knives though. I only heard of her because she got naked on TV, too bad that's how she'll be known forever.

As to Chelsea Miller, her knives are what they are, anyone who's played with kitchen knives at the level we do here knows exactly what the deal is. We don't have to handle them to know this, it'd be true even if she was a dude so get over that sexist crap. It's too bad that she chooses to do sexy photo shoots in her forge because she'll be forever known a poser, a woman using her body to get ahead and that's because that's what she portrays herself as. You can't blame people for seeing what she wants us to see.


----------



## rickg17 (Jan 2, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> Haley DesRosiers is a master smith AND more attractive



However, Dave, posts like this don't help the "we're not sexist here" vibe. No one comments on the attractiveness of male smiths and it's utterly irrelevant to the quality of what female smiths do. 

Does it hurt the cause of serious female smiths when some of them us sex to sell? Yes. However, that's on them. How we act is on us.


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 2, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> However, Dave, posts like this don't help the "we're not sexist here" vibe. No one comments on the attractiveness of male smiths and it's utterly irrelevant to the quality of what female smiths do.
> 
> Does it hurt the cause of serious female smiths when some of them us sex to sell? Yes. However, that's on them. How we act is on us.



I think Nyati Blades is the hottest dude smith


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 2, 2018)

cheflivengood said:


> I think Nyati Blades is the hottest dude smith


Well then sir, I must conclude you have not seen Dave M fresh from a scalp shave 
n' polish...

:biggrin:


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 2, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> However... posts like this don't help the "we're not sexist here" vibe.



This place has a hard-on for K-sab (and derivative) profiles, 
and that's why there is so much skepticism re: the knife.


In other words, 


its the belly... not the T&A.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2018)

Theres only way to decide. We need a bladesmith swimsuit calendar(guys and gals).


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Theres only way to decide. We need a bladesmith swimsuit calendar(guys and gals).



I could make this happen


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 2, 2018)

:eeew: I just threw up in my mouth.


----------



## labor of love (Jan 2, 2018)

Dave Martell said:


> :eeew: I just threw up in my mouth.



Right, so I can go ahead and pencil you in as Mr. August? Hoss, Im gonna need you to pose on a tractor!


----------



## RDalman (Jan 2, 2018)

labor of love said:


> Theres only way to decide. We need a bladesmith swimsuit calendar(guys and gals).



Remember a while back a knifemaker I follow on facebook (I think two birds..) ended up making a yt video finish grinding a knife in speedos, burning his big belly beard jumping around. Good fun


----------



## cheflivengood (Jan 2, 2018)

RDalman said:


> Remember a while back a knifemaker I follow on facebook (I think two birds..) ended up making a yt video finish grinding a knife in speedos, burning his big belly beard jumping around. Good fun



hahahahah


----------



## Matus (Jan 2, 2018)

Dave I know which female maker you mean (I do not remember her name). She puts a lot of herself in her IG posts too (more than Mrs. Miller), but she makes some bad ass folders that look top class.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 2, 2018)

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35425-Chelsea-Miller-Passaround

Anyone want to settle this once and for all


----------



## orangehero (Jan 2, 2018)

As a wise man once tried to explain to me, if it looks like ****...and if it smells like ****...well if it tastes like **** you should probably spit it out 

https://www.instagram.com/p/BbrdAjKBWGM/

So her knives are made to resemble knives made by someone who knows next to nothing about making knives?

I'm looking forward to the Blade Magazine Swimsuit Edition!


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 2, 2018)

Matus said:


> Putting the potential issues regarding functionality, the pricing and the marketing aside - does someone around here actually considers her knives art?



I said that I considered them like folk art. So maybe art-ish?

The guy who owns Holster Fine Art included her in his knife show:
https://www.instagram.com/explore/locations/1230544403682912/holster-fine-art-llc/

See the list of knifemakers here:
https://www.instagram.com/p/BcXrEWZlXU1/


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 2, 2018)

What about Wil voodoo forge dance. Thats one crazy Brit, good knife maker though. Ever see his kitchen porn. Thats a smith that loves to show his backside.


----------



## panda (Jan 2, 2018)

every single one of those on that instatpage look stupid lol


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 3, 2018)

Pricing explanation from Ms. Miller herself: 

[video=youtube;aEVFTjpaLv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEVFTjpaLv0[/video]


----------



## gic (Jan 3, 2018)

Well I looked at her video and I think that she doesn't use a particle mask rather stupid. I also wonder about her heat treatments. Recycling steel (like the bloodroot guys do so well) isn't as simple as it looks.


----------



## tsuriru (Jan 3, 2018)

aboynamedsuita said:


> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/35425-Chelsea-Miller-Passaround
> 
> Anyone want to settle this once and for all



Seriously, it makes no sense to go through the trouble of getting a Lynch mob together unless there is going to be a lynch right?:biggrin:


----------



## Dan P. (Jan 6, 2018)

tsuriru said:


> So, apparently no one has used these knives but so many are very happy to chime in for the bash. Boredom? - possible but I think it goes deeper than that.



+1


----------



## Dan P. (Jan 6, 2018)

For the record, my knives have featured in a number of national newspapers and magazines. Is it because I'm sexy as hell? Yes, probably, but so what?

https://www.instagram.com/p/BWSwT6mhpDR/?taken-by=danprendergastknives


----------



## Wdestate (Jan 6, 2018)

Dan P. said:


> For the record, my knives have featured in a number of national newspapers and magazines. Is it because I'm sexy as hell? Yes, probably, but so what?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BWSwT6mhpDR/?taken-by=danprendergastknives



i did not realize how amazingly sexy you are! time to get on your custom list


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2018)

LOL Dan


----------



## alterwisser (Jan 6, 2018)

We do need that knife makers calendar!!!! Who cares about firefighters????? (with the exception of a certain someone from up North!)


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2018)

[video]https://www.facebook.com/businessinsider/videos/10155308084304071/[/video]


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 11, 2018)

Massimo Bottura "swears by" that knife? People really need to educate themselves before authoring articles on topics they know nothing about.


----------



## parbaked (Jan 11, 2018)

"_Beautiful women, a mountain of grated cheese, that's the secret of life._"
- Massimo Bottura

Apparently he likes women and grating cheese so it makes sense....


----------



## milkbaby (Jan 11, 2018)

^I LOLed :rofl2:


----------



## valgard (Jan 13, 2018)

parbaked said:


> "_Beautiful women, a mountain of grated cheese, that's the secret of life._"
> - Massimo Bottura
> 
> Apparently he likes women and grating cheese so it makes sense....


:rofl2:


----------



## JaVa (Jan 13, 2018)

:lol2:


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 17, 2018)

I don't see what the problem is. She has a great hustle. Shame on those who turn there nose up at a good and honest scam. It's not a pyramid scheme or anything of the Ponzi variety. She is ten times more productive than the Kardashians.

My one critic about the promo video is that she was too covered up. A little more skin would have made me pull out the credit card. I get tired of walking into knife shops with no one to lust after. You would think these shop owners are trying to go out of business.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 18, 2018)

OliverNuther said:


> And therein lies one of lifes great mysteries; hipsters crave originality yet they all look the same.



I thought originally hipsters were about doing things traditionally, sourcing supplies and materials locally, handmade, etc. It was the opportunists that used originality as a selling point and a tool to price gouge.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 18, 2018)

DamageInc said:


> Everything posted in this thread has been posted before.
> 
> A woman makes a poorly designed knife from a functional standpoint and charges money for it.
> 
> ...



All of this has happened before, and will happen again.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 18, 2018)

daveb said:


> This horse has been flogged many times.
> 
> Miller has created a niche market for artsy knives - they could be better designed and executed but that's not important to her or her customer base. Good on her for her success in creating and serving this market.



To be honest, I have no problem congratulating the 3 Card Monty dealer for having a nice group of marks who hand over their money. I can give a snake oil salesman a pat on the back for selling cures that don't exist. 

And before you go saying I am being sarcastic or facetious, I have both lost money at casinos and browsed the isles of vitamin and herbal shops which are pretty much tax paying equivalents. Money is meant to be earned off of the wasteful.


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 18, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Pricing explanation from Ms. Miller herself:
> 
> [video=youtube;aEVFTjpaLv0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aEVFTjpaLv0[/video]



See, now this is the type of promo I was looking for. Never felt more desire to buy a knife. 

I wonder if she does private interviews? KKF could use a news section.


----------



## HRC_64 (Jan 18, 2018)

Chef Doom said:


> I thought originally hipsters were about doing things traditionally, sourcing supplies and materials locally, handmade, etc. It was the opportunists that used originality as a selling point and a tool to price gouge.



Money talks and Bull**** walks 




:rofl:


----------



## Chef Doom (Jan 19, 2018)

rickg17 said:


> However, Dave, posts like this don't help the "we're not sexist here" vibe. No one comments on the attractiveness of male smiths and it's utterly irrelevant to the quality of what female smiths do.



Because male smiths are all equally ugly. It's the handling of glowing hot steel that gets them the women.


----------



## Marek07 (Jan 19, 2018)

HRC_64 said:


> Money talks and Bull**** walks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or as I've heard some say, bullsh1t baffles brains.


----------

